# Worms??



## keltera (Feb 15, 2014)

found this worm/nematode like thing while i was doing some maintenance on my 20 gallon soil planted. is this something to be alarmed about? its VERY tiny, thought it was a tiny tiny plant root when i first saw it!.





Opps, meant to put this under General Freshwater Discussion


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Probably harmless, but it's good you pulled it out.


----------

